# kickdown



## artjumps (Dec 10, 2021)

I have the ST300 transmission in my 66, does that tranny have a kickdown, if so is it manual or electric.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Yes, electric. The wire plugs into the left side of the transmission. It is activated by a switch at the accelerator pedal.


----------

